# Lund Pro V



## kmose (Jul 11, 2012)

I sold my 20' Angler center console with the idea of scaling back both on the amount of money I have tied up in a boat and trailer-ability. Lots of times I didn't take that boat places because it was too much to pull too far.
I've admired Lund boats for a long time and just looked at a used 18' Pro V. I like the boat, but wonder if it's deep enough for my Lake Erie fishing. It seems like the sides in the back only come up to about my knees. I'm used to more sideboard than that and worry about falling out or just taking water over the side when there is some chop. I know you have to pick your days, and I'm not one to go out in anything more than 3-4 footers anyway, but sometimes things don't happen according to plan...
Does anybody have big-water experience with these boats? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

i had my 20 ft pro v in 5-6 fters this spring and it handeled the water great. only had time water in boat was trolling with the waves they were filling up the splashwell but never overflowed. sides do seem low only comming to my knees as well but never felt like i was gonna fall out or have water come over them other than spray while running


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a lund pro V 1775 ,1993 had it since new ,just one great boat, it,s been on erie a lot of times , any thing over 2ft is a little to much . motor is a merc 115 opti max and a 9.9 kicker. I,ve pulled it to arizona three times and no trouble.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

kmose said:


> I sold my 20' Angler center console with the idea of scaling back both on the amount of money I have tied up in a boat and trailer-ability. Lots of times I didn't take that boat places because it was too much to pull too far.
> I've admired Lund boats for a long time and just looked at a used 18' Pro V. I like the boat, but wonder if it's deep enough for my Lake Erie fishing. It seems like the sides in the back only come up to about my knees. I'm used to more sideboard than that and worry about falling out or just taking water over the side when there is some chop. I know you have to pick your days, and I'm not one to go out in anything more than 3-4 footers anyway, but sometimes things don't happen according to plan...
> Does anybody have big-water experience with these boats? Thanks in advance for any advice.


No body asked what power is have on the boat. You Need a minimum of 175 HP to adequately handle big water and maintain control, especially when running with the waves, @00 is what that boat reall;y needs.

A 115 on a 1775 is marginal on power. !50 is a goodt match.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

kmose said:


> I sold my 20' Angler center console with the idea of scaling back both on the amount of money I have tied up in a boat and trailer-ability. Lots of times I didn't take that boat places because it was too much to pull too far.
> I've admired Lund boats for a long time and just looked at a used 18' Pro V. I like the boat, but wonder if it's deep enough for my Lake Erie fishing. It seems like the sides in the back only come up to about my knees. I'm used to more sideboard than that and worry about falling out or just taking water over the side when there is some chop. I know you have to pick your days, and I'm not one to go out in anything more than 3-4 footers anyway, but sometimes things don't happen according to plan...
> Does anybody have big-water experience with these boats? Thanks in advance for any advice.


Been on Lake Erie in an 1875 ProV could be better but never felt like I was in danger but was definately uncomfortable. For the occasional trip would probably be OK, but be ready to calll it quits if weather starts rolling in.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

kmose said:


> I sold my 20' Angler center console with the idea of scaling back both on the amount of money I have tied up in a boat and trailer-ability. Lots of times I didn't take that boat places because it was too much to pull too far.
> I've admired Lund boats for a long time and just looked at a used 18' Pro V. I like the boat, but wonder if it's deep enough for my Lake Erie fishing. It seems like the sides in the back only come up to about my knees. I'm used to more sideboard than that and worry about falling out or just taking water over the side when there is some chop. I know you have to pick your days, and I'm not one to go out in anything more than 3-4 footers anyway, but sometimes things don't happen according to plan...
> Does anybody have big-water experience with these boats? Thanks in advance for any advice.


Kmose,
I ran 1997 Pro-V tiller, 2000 1775 Pro-V DC, 2001 Pro-V 1800 SC, all of which I ran on Erie, in all sorts of weather. They are great fishing boats, and they run the rough stuff pretty well. You will just have to learn to drive them. If you are looking at the 1800, be sure to have enough power. I had a 175 EFI Merc on mine, but I always felt that the 150 would have been a better choice. It was tough to keep the 175 in its power band when running in the slop, it always wanted to run faster than I was comfortable with at the time. They are one of the lower sided tournament walleye rigs out there, but they are built like tanks. Get a good set of Guidewear gortex rain suit, you will need it on the windy days. What year and power are you looking at? The 1800 Pro-V is a good boat that works at Erie and excels inland.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

HEY shortdrift, I top out at 42mph ,ain,t that enough power. I,ve never wanted for more power.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 2014 Pro V 1775 DC that has a similar depth as the 1875 does. I've only had on Erie in 2's or less and it was pretty easy standing all day. It does not rock a lot and was pretty stable when we would get those rogue wakes from charter boats going by. I personally think a lot of it has to do with the physical condition of your body and your crews sea worthiness. I have a 115 Merc four stroke, 9.9 pro kicker, 80 terrova. With it loaded down, with gear, full tank of fuel,  400lbs of adults and a 65lb kid it will run 42mph. What I do notice is the low end whole shot lacks but once on plane it will hold plane with no issues. Motor is propped with 4 blade alum spitfire from the factory. When it was new and not loaded with gear it would turn 46 at 6200rpm. I fish inland water 75 percent of the time so I like the lower freeboard. On Erie it would be nice to have a little more depth but I try to make up for it with common sense and respect for the Lake. It will run along side of my buddy's 1850 Reata w/150 etec. He can get me outta the hole but never gets outta sight. One thing I Love about the boat is the storage, I can keep all the floorspace clear of clutter and not be tripping over rods and boxes. The 150 would be nice but I couldn't see paying the difference for a few mph and a few seconds shaved off the whole shot.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> HEY shortdrift, I top out at 42mph ,ain,t that enough power. I,ve never wanted for more power.


Top end means nothing if you cannot get out of the trough when running downwind in Erie's 5 to 6 footers. Two footers are common everyday conditions on Erie. It is not uncommon to have those 2's change to 3's and 4's fairly quickly. 5's to 6's or bigger, can catch up to you before you can make it to Port, and that is when sufficient power for control overrides high end speed.
Being on big water without enough power is worse than being in a light plane with a propeller that is stationary.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The 18' Lund Fisherman would be worth considering too. Higher sides. I know 2 people that have owned the same one powered with a 115. It gets the job done, even in 4' plus. A little bigger motor would be nicer, like the 150. Dry for 3 people in nasty conditions with the bow cover and full bimini/side curtains.

Double J also runs this boat. Not sure what hp his Evinrude is.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You've never been in a big trailing sea where you need all the power you can get. You might think your safe running with them but until it sticks the bow because you can't power and run away from it you'll find out what were saying here. 18 footers are not safe on the big lake, no matter what power you have hanging on them. jmo.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a 1990 1800 pro-v tiller handle with a 40hp Yamaha.Talk about under powered. I have it set up for trolling and it does a good job. Wind doesn't catch it like the big boats. Don't need a bunch of people to set lines,run boat, and all that stuff. Put a cupped 14" prop on it so I can power it thru the waves. Yes, I have to wear a rain suit if it's windy. But I have been on some big boats that just sit there and wallow around in the rougher stuff. I have a set of wave wackers for it and waves don't come over the back. I am looking at a bigger motor, but not to hard. It's built for this stuff and will deliver only if you know what you are doing. Remember,,,even the bigger boats have been sunk. Example: the 20' warrior walleye boat on the west side with the 2 guys from Wisconsin. The lake was running 3-4 ft and they took a wave over the back of the boat and down she went.The thing is, Lake Erie dictates the weather and who she will let on her, if you question wether or not to go,,listen to gut and don't chance it, but the boat will take it with the right person running it.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

See, your not getting what I'm saying about a trailing sea. A trailing sea will lift you from the corner, shove the bow into the wave in front of you, unstearable boat gets on it's side all dug in and flips you like a quarter. .. Don't believe it? Don't worry about taking one over the back, that's an easy one, When your fishing 15 to 20 miles out and you see a storm or wind coming, and you try to make it back running 2 to 4's good luck running before it gets real bad. It's Lake Erie, not Punderson.


----------



## kmose (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the good advice, guys. Somebody asked about power. The boat I looked at had a 150 hp Merc, which seems to me like plenty. That's the same motor I had on my 20' fiberglass boat and it would run 40-45 mph when conditions allowed me to open it up-not that often on Lake Erie.


----------

